# Probiotics: Natural Factors and RenewLife (Florasmart) ?



## Aloha79 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,This is my first message here.I ve been diagnosed with IBS, and I am in the process of buying some probiotics.I have already used some from Weber Naturals a few weeks ago.This time, I d like to try another brand.*Did anyone try the probiotics from Natural Factors or RenewLife (Florasmart)?*I looked at their websites and they look pretty serious.Thanks for you help.


----------



## tigerjayne (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello, i am new to this site and i have just started with some probiotics and after 4 weeks i am not seeing no difference. I read that some do not work as the acid kills it before reaching the right place. I just hope that i have not wasted my money.


----------

